# Is it me, or does Photobucket kind of suck?



## Stradawhovious (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been uploading my pics to photobucket for display on intertube sites for quite a while now, and have always wondered why they look so much better on my computer from the hard drive than they do on the photobucket link. I didn't notice so much with the old point and shoot pics, but in the last few months of playing with the DSLR it has been pretty obvious. 

Is it just me, or does photobucket generally take a decent photo and turn it to a fuzzy mess?


----------



## benlonghair (Nov 22, 2010)

It's not you.


----------



## loosecanon (Nov 22, 2010)

It sucks... I use Smugmug, it is paid but they look the best.


----------



## MohaimenK (Nov 22, 2010)

yup! i stopped using it and now use fb instead. If you compress the images on comp and upload to FB, it's much better quality than to let FB compress your image for you. Try it and see


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 22, 2010)

Use Flickr. Photobucket and Facebook both have bad quality. Regardless of whether you resize them or not. If you're not as concerned about quality, and viewable size, then facebook will work fine.


----------



## Geaux (Nov 22, 2010)

Flickr.


----------



## clanthar (Nov 22, 2010)

Photobucket has a size restriction as do many such sites. If you do not upload photos larger than the size limit (1024 pixels) then Photobucket does not harm or alter your photo in any way. If you upload a larger file then Photobucket will re-size it -- but it still will not alter the photo otherwise. Here's proof:







That's a screen shot of my computer. In the top window is the photo after uploading to Photobucket and displayed in Photobucket using Firefox as a browser. In the bottom window is the same photo displayed in Photoshop.

Photobucket hasn't altered the photo. If you then download the photo from Photobucket it downloads in the same condition in which it was uploaded.

Take Care,
Joe


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2010)

I am another pro that uses Photobucket and have had zero issues in the 3 years I have had an account there.

Are you sure you don't have a color space issue?


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 22, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Use Flickr. Photobucket and Facebook both have bad quality. Regardless of whether you resize them or not. If you're not as concerned about quality, and viewable size, then facebook will work fine.


 
I just saw last night FB added a "High Resolution" option.... I havn't tried it yet, but if it works, it'll be nice.  It did say that it takes "10x as long", but if it dosen't degrade the image, it'll be worth it.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 22, 2010)

I love photobucket especially because it is so easy to post several photos on forum all at once.  Easy coding!  If you dont let them compress it for you, it will work great.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 22, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Use Flickr. Photobucket and Facebook both have bad quality. Regardless of whether you resize them or not. If you're not as concerned about quality, and viewable size, then facebook will work fine.
> ...



It's nothing really spectacular. I think I uploaded a photo in "high resolution" but I think it still resized to 2000px on the longest edge or something like that.


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2010)

That new "high-rez" Faceboopk option just made it easier for other people to copy your photos.


----------

